# The Marine Corps Vocabulary Test



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*The Marine Corps Vocabulary Test*

*Do you think you have what it takes to become a Marine..*

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=9686970403788624130

*Good job Land Lover*
*32 Knowledge *

*Well, you could have done worse, but no much worse, burger king is hiring. *

*lmao *


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*You are outstanding*
94 Knowledge Pretty good hot shot. I'd go to war with you anyday.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

make sure u pass by burger king on ur way lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Good Job Devil Dog*
72 Knowledge Good job, you didn't suck too bad. Typical, but in this case typical is good enough.

You scored higher than *99%* on *Knowledge*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Typical Shit Bird*
60 Knowledge 
Well unfortunately you're good enough to make it.. for a while, but you're still a shitbird marine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Good Job Devil Dog*
72 Knowledge Good job, you didn't suck too bad. Typical, but in this case typical is good enough.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Typical Shit Bird
56 Knowledge
Well unfortunately you're good enough to make it.. for a while, but you're still a shitbird marine.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

*You are outstanding*
95 Knowledge Pretty good hot shot. I'd go to war with you anyday.


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Typical Shit Bird*
60 Knowledge

oh well, thats why I joined the Air Force ](*,)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Typical Shit Bird*
64 Knowledge Well unfortunately you're good enough to make it.. for a while, but you're still a shitbird marine.

My test tracked 1 variable How you compared to other people _your age and gender_: You scored higher than *48%* on *Knowledge*​


----------

